# Ford 3000 rear axle oil level plug sheared off



## Tansy (Nov 18, 2020)

We recently bought this Ford 3000. Today I was changing fluids and realized the level plug (where the oil drains from when you’ve filled it up sufficiently) for the rear axle/hydraulic oil is sheared off. Any ideas for how to get it out? I’m considering drilling it out but I’m worried about ending up with small bits of metal in my hydraulics.

Also interested in where to buy a replacement plug.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

You can try drilling a small hole not all the way thru and using an easy out. Using a left hand thread drill bit will ease the process by inducing vibration while drilling. I think the plug is a standard pipe plug, but you need to consult the shop manual for conformation. You can download the shop manual from the manuals section on this site.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You can also use grease or vaseline on the drill bit to catch the drill chips, you could also regrind a drill bit to cut anticlockwise if you have a reversible drill, sometimes the drill bit will catch in the hole and screw the broken section out, if you are careful when drilling, you may not get chips in the transmission, keep the drill bit cool so the grease or vaseline will not melt.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

You can also cut a slot with a small cutoff wheel and try a large flat screwdriver. Or as mentioned a lefthand drill bit and ez-out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Also depending on the plug material...you could weld a bolt to it. B.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, to begin with, you have a 4000 and not a 3000.
The square headed oil check plug on a 4000 is on the hydraulic pump.
Hard to get in there to take a decent photo for you but the red pencil is pointing to it .


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I do not know what happened to the other posting, but I meant that maybe it is a 4600 (or a late 4000), then the plug may be found at the point of the yellow arrow.

*** Edit
No, the plug is there on a 4600, but this is not a 4600. The knob, for instance, for the flow control valve is different on a 4600.
***


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hacke said:


> I do not know what happened to the other posting, but I meant that maybe it is a 4600 (or a late 4000), then the plug may be found at the point of the yellow arrow.
> 
> View attachment 64681


The photos you posted are of a 4000.
A 4600 has a very different, larger pump and a completely different flow control valve.
The first photo you posted is the correct location but someone stuck a bolt in there.
It is not a pipe plug but a fine threaded, flanged plug. Probably about 3/8" or 7/16" across the flats.


----------



## Tansy (Nov 18, 2020)

Thank you all for your suggestions! I’ve bought an ez out set and will see about a left hand drill bit.

also, it appears Ultradog is correct and I have a Ford 4000, not the 3000 we thought we bought. Surprise upgrade!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Ultradog said:


> The photos you posted are of a 4000.
> A 4600 has a very different, larger pump and a completely different flow control valve.
> The first photo you posted is the correct location but someone stuck a bolt in there.
> It is not a pipe plug but a fine threaded, flanged plug. Probably about 3/8" or 7/16" across the flats./QUOTE]


Yes, you are right, the knob on the 4600 valve tells it. I remembered an old post, but could not find it.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Tansy said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions! I’ve bought an ez out set and will see about a left hand drill bit.
> 
> also, it appears Ultradog is correct and I have a Ford 4000, not the 3000 we thought we bought. Surprise upgrade!


You need not drill anything.
Check the plug on your pump.


----------



## Tansy (Nov 18, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> You need not drill anything.
> Check the plug on your pump.


Sorry, I’m a bit lost. Do you mean I don’t have to change the oil in the rear axle at all? Is it connected to the hydraulic pump up front?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes you have to change fluid in the rear differential reservoir. Use this plug to check fluid level.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The level hole is merely a threaded hole through the pump's mounting plate, into the rear axle housing, which acts as a tank.
The pump is submerged in the oil.










If you have a loader, or other implement with hydraulic cylinders:
Pull all cylinders in before emptying the rear axle.
Fill the rear axle to level.
Extend the cylinders to fully out.
Refill and check the level.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

In order to give the correct advices, find the correct parts etc., it is important to identify your tractor. This video shows how that is done, it is a 2000 but numbers are (usually) found in the same places and are interpreted in the same way regarding a 4000.





A user's manual:
www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Operators%20Manual%20All%20Purpose%20and%20LCG%20Tractors%202000,3000,4000,and%205000.pdf
Another one:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-5000-operators-service-manual.2/

A shop manual:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-3-cyl-1-65-12-74-shop-manual.6/
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-3-cyl-1-65-12-74-shop-manual-suppl.489/

This site has parts lists:
https://www.messicks.com/nh/138355
This site has original parts lists, covering also parts that are not available:
https://avspare.com/catalog/newholland/64887/

You can get a lot of information through this site's Search function.


----------



## Tansy (Nov 18, 2020)

Thank you! 

The tractor has a huge decal on the side saying “Ford 3000” but the model number is D1424C which, according to my googling) makes it a 4000.

The tractor does have a front loader so the info about pulling in all the cylinders is much appreciated! 
Thank you for the links to the manuals! I had only the operators handbook.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

*** Edit
Does it look like this?
http://www.ntractorclub.com/forums/manuals/messages/6231.html
***

It is a 4000SU (4140), Special Utility, a mixture of a rear axle, transmission and engine from 4000 and a front axle and steering from a 3000. Assembled in USA, December 22, 1972.
From the pictures, it seems to be in good shape.

Corrected links to parts lists:
https://www.messicks.com/nh/138422
https://avspare.com/catalog/newholland/64893/


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Looking closer at the serial number, I think I see C367645.
According to https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/008/9/4/8943-ford-4000.html
that is a serial number for 1973. Only 345 units from 1972, but it still does not rhyme with the date code.


----------



## Tansy (Nov 18, 2020)

Here she is, in all her glory 

We bought it about a week ago and are still learning our way around but it runs great and the front loader works just fine (leaks some hydraulic fluid from the left cylinder when you bring it in all the way, but I’m hoping fresh fluid will help with that.)

The three point hitch lifts, but not quite all the way and it drops over time. I drained the rear oil today though and got out less than I expected (about 4gallons) which might explain it. Also the oil in the rear diff and in the transmission was milky yellow with lots of water.

Thank you all so much for your help! This is my first tractor and I’m enjoying getting to know my way around! Figured going through all the regular maintenance stuff would be a good start, especially since we have no idea when it was all done last.


----------

